# RISEN - Wo finde ich die Tagezeit oder Uhrzeit?



## JMRiehm (20. März 2010)

Hallo Leute,

 eine an für sich einfache Frage - aber irgendwie blick´ ich das nicht.

 Bei Gothic I und II wußte man immer, wie viel Uhr es ist und die Tageszeit war wohl bekannt.

 Bei RISEN trinke ich nur Wasser um mich wieder zu "regenerieren" und muss überhaupt nicht schlafen.
 Ich bin anscheinend Tag und Nacht unterwegs und nichts passiert.
 Und falls ich mich hinlege, dann habe ich keine Ahnung wieviel Uhr es ist.

 Gibt es in RISEN eine Uhr oder eine Stelle, wo man die Tageszeit/Uhrzeit ablesen kann?

 JMR


----------



## Kreon (20. März 2010)

Außer dem Sonnenstand gibt es keine Möglichkeit die Tageszeit zu bestimmen.


----------



## JMRiehm (20. März 2010)

Danke für die Antworrt, Kreon!   

 Ich habe schon an mir selbst gezweifelt... und die Uhr gesucht und gesucht...
 Aber dann ist es klar!

 Ich verschwinde wieder zu den Banditen... 
 Mal sehen was da heute Nacht alles passiert...  

 Viele Grüße und Danke!

 JMR


----------



## MisterSmith (20. März 2010)

Ich bin mir nicht mehr sicher, über die Konsole konnte man wenn ich nicht komplett falsch liege die Zeit verändern.
 Hab im Netz nichts dazu finden können, vielleicht hab ich mich auch einfach getäuscht.


----------



## JMRiehm (21. März 2010)

Danke für den Hinweis MisterSmith,   

 jetzt habe ich es selbst rausgefunden   

 Beim Laden eines Spielstandes muss man das Wort "minsky" eingeben.
 Danach kann man mit dem Zeichen "^" die Konsole an und ausschalten.

 Der Befehl "time 14 00" setzt dann die Uhrzeit auf den gewünschten Stand.

 Und der Befehl "time ?" setzt die Uhrzeit glaube ich auf die im Spielstand gespeicherte!

 Und aus Doom kannte ich noch den Befehl "god"   
 Sollte man natürlich nicht machen, denn sonst ist das Spiel ja kein Spiel mehr, wenn man "gottähnlich und unbesiegbar" ist.

 JMR


----------



## MisterSmith (21. März 2010)

Ich glaube die Befehle konnte man "durchschalten" mit den Cursor-Tasten? Und eine Liste der Befehle anzeigen lassen(help oder /?).
 Weiß ich leider nicht mehr genau, hab nur die Demo gespielt und das relativ kurz.

 Aber vorsicht mit dem Ganzen, hab gelesen das man durch manche Cheats das fortsetzen des Spieles gefährden kann. 
 Und hast natürlich recht, mit dem Godmode macht das spielen nicht wirklich Sinn. Vor allem frag ich mich weshalb derjenige der dieses nutzt überhaupt ein RPG spielt?


----------



## JMRiehm (21. März 2010)

Fast genau getroffen MrSmith.

 Mit dem Befehl "list" kommen alle möglichen Befehle,
 die man dann wiederum mit en Cursortasten durchschieben kann.
 "help" gibt es natürlich auch.

 Ich werde es ganz gemütlich weiterspielen - wobei ganz gemütlich der falsche Ausdruck ist!
 Am 31. März. soll Gothic 4 Arcania rauskommen - das ist ja schon in 9 Tagen...   
 Bis dahin bin ich mit RISEN niemals durch...

 Ich spiele so schnell ich kann     (ohne cheats natürlich).

 JMR


----------



## LukeKelly (21. März 2010)

am besten ist immer noch die gute alte sonnenuhr^^
 ob se in Risen "richtig" umgesetzt ist? wär mal interessant zu prüfen


----------



## JMRiehm (21. März 2010)

Ok,

 ich habe grade zufällig unten recht einen Kompass eingeblendet bekommen.
 Damit kann ich die "Sonnenuhr" dann mal testen.   
 Bis zum nächsten Tag schlafen und dann mal schauen, on die Sonne im Osten zu entdecken ist...

 Mache ich aber erst später, jetzt kommt Navy CIS - das darf ich mir nicht entgehen lassen.

 JMR


----------



## moskitoo (23. März 2010)

JMRiehm schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis MisterSmith,
> 
> jetzt habe ich es selbst rausgefunden
> 
> ...


 In Doom gabs den Befehl god?
 Soweit ich weiß war das iddqd um die godmode anzuschalten. Was ich so noch weiß ist: idkfa, iddt, idbehold(r,s,i,...) idclip (erst bei doom2). Schon seltsam was man sich so merkt...


----------



## Neawoulf (23. März 2010)

moskitoo schrieb:


> In Doom gabs den Befehl god?
> Soweit ich weiß war das iddqd um die godmode anzuschalten. Was ich so noch weiß ist: idkfa, iddt, idbehold(r,s,i,...) idclip (erst bei doom2). Schon seltsam was man sich so merkt...


 
 "god" gab es doch bei Quake 1, oder? "idclip" gab es zwar erst bei Doom 2, in Doom 1 hieß das ganze noch "idspispopd" ... musste ich nicht einmal googeln, bzw. hab "idspispopd" gegoogelt, um die Funktion des Cheat-Codes nachzuprüfen  

 Seltsam, ich war nie ein Fan von Cheats, trotzdem hab ich den ganzen Krempel behalten.


----------



## JMRiehm (23. März 2010)

moskitoo schrieb:


> In Doom gabs den Befehl god?
> Soweit ich weiß war das iddqd um die godmode anzuschalten. Was ich so noch weiß ist: idkfa, iddt, idbehold(r,s,i,...) idclip (erst bei doom2). Schon seltsam was man sich so merkt...


 Ich weiß nicht mehr den genauen Tastaturbefehl - ist schon ein ganze Weile her...
 Aber ich weiß, das ich unverletzlich war und mit der Motorsäge ganz genüsslich einen nach dem anderen zersägt hatte   

 Das war ein Spaß damals   

 Was gibt es eigentlich heute als vergleichbares Spiel zu der Doom-Reihe?

 JMR


----------

